# Нужна на Вельтмейстер каприс 34 крышка левого полукорпуса, эмблема и шильдик .



## kent777 (13 Июл 2016)

Куплю на аккордеон Вельтмейстер Каприс 34 утраченные детали...а именно: крышку пластмассовую на левый полукорпус под басовый ремень, эмблему и шильдик пластмассовый "Weltmeister"


----------



## Kuzalogly (13 Июл 2016)

Крышка- не вопрос. Можно изготовить. Но если Вы в Воркуте- доставка дорогая.


----------



## kent777 (13 Июл 2016)

Kuzalogly/ писал:


> Крышка- не вопрос. Можно изготовить. Но если Вы в Воркуте- доставка дорогая.


живу в москве, ищу вариант купить готовые изделия бу, чтоб ничего не изготавливать...


----------



## zet10 (13 Июл 2016)

КузалОглы! Вы это серьёзно? Вы что то из вышеперечисленного можете изготовить? Если так готов Вам сделать заказ на некоторые запчасти.


----------



## Kuzalogly (13 Июл 2016)

zet10 писал:


> КузалОглы! Вы это серьёзно? Вы что то из вышеперечисленного можете изготовить? Если так готов Вам сделать заказ на некоторые запчасти.


Там крышка- ровная с бортиком. И перфорация. И ножки как параллелепипеды. Ножки сделаю  в металле, остальное без проблем.


----------



## zet10 (14 Июл 2016)

А шильдики и эмблемы тоже можете изготовить?


----------



## Kuzalogly (14 Июл 2016)

zet10 писал:


> А шильдики и эмблемы тоже можете изготовить?


Я долго искал, в каком месте я писал про шильдики. Так и не нашёл. Совсем зрение плохое стало))


----------



## zet10 (14 Июл 2016)

Не понял Вашего ответа! Так Да или Нет?


----------



## Kuzalogly (14 Июл 2016)

Да нет конечно. Заморачиваться шильдиком, который Зет в своём ангаре с запчастями нароет за две минуты- смысла никакого.


----------

